# Express Entry-ITA-questions..!



## DBS42 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hello everyone

Late on Thursday we had an invitation to apply arrive...Yay!

Have completed 50% of the online application but am a little stuck...and as usual the CIC call centre is nearly impossible to get hold of a human being!

Can anyone help me interpret the required documents...

Record of Employment= both my hubby & I were self employed in the UK, what should we submit?


Change of legal name= I have been previously married, so do I submit copy of divorce papers?
I reverted back to my maiden name...in the UK was never asked to provide any legal change of name??

and finally...
Record of employment
Letter of employment= are these the same thing?

are they looking for a formal letter from his current employer (here in Canada) or his work contract?

Many thanks


----------



## mattima (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

As for the employment, the guidance for employment records as per CIC is:

"You must provide proof of each of your current and previous work experiences.

Your evidence should include a reference letter from your employer and previous pay stubs, where available.

The reference letter is an official document printed on company letterhead and must include your name, the company’s contact information (address, telephone number and e-mail address), the signature of your immediate supervisor or personnel officer at the company and a business card of the person signing the letter. The letter should indicate all positions held while employed at the company and must include the following details: job title, duties/responsibilities, job status (if current job), the dates you worked for the company, the number of work hours per week and your annual salary plus benefits.

You must scan all documents for this work experience and save them as one file. (Each work experience requires a separate file.)"

Maybe you can get an official trade register paper for the self employment showing that you own / have owned a company?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The closest UK equivalent for a Canadian "Record of Employment" would be Part 1A of your P45 that you receive when you stop working for a company... I've not seen one of those forms myself (given that I have only ever had one job in the three years that I've been here in the UK), but have received numerous Canadian RoE forms from jobs I've had in Canada through the years (during uni etc), and reading the guidance on the .gov.uk site, they sound similar in intent.

In regards to your self-employed status, do you have anything from Companies House that specifies that you and your husband are a sole traders/self-employed? I should think that that Companies House documentation and the most recent copy of your business tax statement(s) should suffice for your self-employed record of employment.


In regards to your change of name, I'd recommend that you send in your divorce papers, in addition to your birth certificate so that you can show an established link between your former married name and your maiden name... whatever you do, _do not_ send a Deed Poll, as they're of no legal status in Canada (there's a long drawn out process to do a legal change of name in Canada that requires filling in of forms, paying a stack of $$$ to the provincial government, placing adverts in the local newspaper and, in some provinces, the giving of fingerprints... a Deed Poll would be so much easier ).

Good luck to you and I hope you had a good Bank Holiday weekend!


----------



## ctaylor (May 13, 2015)

Hi.

I can't help with the self employed bit, but I got my previous employer to send all the documents as specified in the information regarding Record of Employment e.g. letter on company letterhead stating job role, salary and benefits and hours and dates of employment as well as a scanned business card from my old manager. 

I had a name change as well, an additional middle name added when I was younger. I simply wrote a letter on Word explaining the reason for the name change. I didn't bother getting a scan of my birth certificate for that but if you have those documents to hand it wouldn't hurt. 

Good luck


----------

